# Tecumseh 632371 plastic choke shaft?? *&#$%!!



## steve68steve (Feb 16, 2014)

Toro 724, maybe 10-15 years old (bought it used).

Yesterday I noticed the sheet metal engine cover/ cowl had a screw shake out and was bouncing around. I started blowing towards the garage to get a screw, but before I could make it, the cover fell off. Apparently the only thing holding it on was the plastic choke knob shaft, which the bouncing cover must have broken.

The break occurred right at the thru hole where the shaft enters the carb - the choke butterfly is still in there, the residual piece of shaft it's on is still captive, it still operates smoothly. The broken shaft piece with the knob on it "keys" nicely into it.

It's a Tecumseh "632371a Carburetor H70 & Hsk70".

Embarrassingly stupid questions:

1. It's not obvious what's holding the metal valve plate on the residual piece of plastic shaft in the carb - in other words, I can't figure out how to get it out/ off. This picture shows two holes on the plastic shaft which MUST be used to attach the metal choke plate, but those holes are on the BACK side as it's assembled. I'd have to reach thru from the throttle side... which I'd even DO if there were screws or something. It looks almost like plastic rivets.

2. I thought of using epoxy to glue the shaft back on, but the joint would be contained in the wall of carb. I'd have to put glue on the broken end and feed it into the thru hole into the carb to "key" it to the residual piece. I'm worried I'd just epoxy the shaft to the bearing surface and have  permanently "set" choke because I'd glued the shaft to hole it passes thru. Also, my luck is that this plastic is the one flavor JB weld won't stick to.

I can't find anything online about how to remove/ replace this plastic choke shaft. This is a $3 part - I could even get a metal replacement fabbed up at work... but I have to get it out. I hate to buy a whole new carb for a $3 part. 

Help!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I always thought there were 2 tiny screws holding those plates to the shafts. Are you sure they are on the inside? That doesn't make sense. Have you tried turning the choke? If you attempt gluing it you might try drilling a tiny hole in it and getting a small piece of metal in the center.


----------



## steve68steve (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, Shryp.

Here's 1000 words:









I don't see any hint of screw accessible from the choke side. I can barely make out two little dots from the throttle side. The choke opens less than 90 degrees at full stop so I can't see the other side of the shaft even fully open.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

In the amazon link you can see two dimples in the choke plate. Those dimples correspond to the two holes in the shaft. The plate is a pressed fit through a slot through the center of the shaft. The dimples line up with the holes.

First see if you can buy just the shaft. It should be available. Once you have it, open the choke all the way and pull it out oh the shaft with needle nose pliers.


----------



## steve68steve (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks, td5771 !!!

I think you nailed it. I guess I should've looked at my own link more carefully. I saw that the shaft had two holes in it, but didn't notice the dimples in the disassembled plate. Everything I've seen online (and it's quite a bit at this point) refers to the plate being screwed to the shaft - even saw instructions somewhere to lube the plastic screws used with the plastic shafts - that's what was throwing me.

Thanks, again. A few bucks and I'll be back in business.


----------

